# Installing strobes in a 2011 Superduty



## cobradude (Nov 30, 2011)

I use my truck for plowing during the winter and needed to install strobes in my superduty. There is not a lot of info on installing strobes into this year truck so I thought I would pass a long some info. Installed the tail light strobes today in the reverse lens. It is very tight in there but I was able to get them in. Ran the stobes for over 1/2 hour and the lens really never got hot, just a little warm. I have been taking photos of the install and will post when it is done. Tommorow I will be installing the front strobes into the upper lens


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

sounds good man, post some pics/video for us all to see, im sure the guys that have that truck would like to see.


----------



## cobradude (Nov 30, 2011)

Just finished this install today. The front was easy to take a part and install. I drilled a 1 3/8 hole throught he outer plastic and then drilled a 1" hole for the bulb into the lens. I then drilled a 1 3/8 hole onto a foamboard. Pulled the plug out of the hole saw and inserted it into the 1 3/8" hole on the outer head light assembly. Siliconed the plug into place. Should I ever need to get at the strobe bulb the foam plug should come out easily. Wired everything up and it works great


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

I would like to see the install. Have been debating for 2 years now whether to do them in my 2010 personal F250 Lariat Super Cab


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

So tubes or LEDs?
The newest truck I've done an install on is an 2010 f250.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

BossPlow2010;1367252 said:


> So tubes or LEDs?
> The newest truck I've done an install on is an 2010 f250.


the 10 and 11 head lamps and tail lamps are the same


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Green Grass;1367346 said:


> the 10 and 11 head lamps and tail lamps are the same


No, not the fronts in appearance

I've done every truck in my sig.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1367526 said:


> No, not the fronts in appearance
> 
> I've done every truck in my sig.


did 03 05 09 and 11 the back side of the headlights are the same just look a little different from the front.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah the double shell's are the common link

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103214

like page 3 for pic's


----------



## cobradude (Nov 30, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the strobe install
This is the back side of the tail lights. I was able to get the strobe into the reverse lens but it was tight
















The front was easier, but there are a couple of tricks to help out
On the outer shell drill a min. 1 3/8" hole with hole saw. Once outer shell is drilled switch out to a 1" hole saw and drill lens. Use vacuum during the drilling so chips are sucked out of lens.









Drill into some foam board using 1 3/8" hole saw and remove plug. Put slit in it so wires can pass through to middle of plug.









Put into hole in outer shell of light and silicon in. If there is ever a need to get the strobe out the plug could be remove easily









Thats about it


----------

